# Golf Buying Online



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

I went on ebay to see the prices of some golf clubs. The golf clubs are at a cheap price, but to get the item shipped you have to pay an arm and a leg for. I've seen some companies that will pay the shipping. You pay a couple bucks more, but it makes up for the free-shipping. I guess just watch what you buy, and search around to amke sure you can't find it anywhere else at a cheaper price.


----------



## burfi (Apr 12, 2006)

i guess online buying would be a lot cost-effective.


----------



## PRGolfer (Apr 18, 2006)

I bought my set on eBay, and I can't complain. The real matter is look around and see what will be cheaper for you!! I got my set, and it was $25.00 cheaper than my local sports store (MC Sports). 

Just look around and compare... my humble opinion...


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

eBay is great, but you have to be very careful - check the seller's feedback and make sure you don't get ripped off for the shipping - and while you can file complaints it's better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## PRGolfer (Apr 18, 2006)

Thumperfive said:


> eBay is great, but you have to be very careful - check the seller's feedback and make sure you don't get ripped off for the shipping - and while you can file complaints it's better to be safe than sorry!


Agree!!!! :thumbsup: 

Never buy from anybody with feedback below 98%!! Also check, if they do, reasons for the negatives. Sometimes is just stupid stuff like: "I paid yesterday and haven't received anything yet..." But if it's consistent matters of shipping or poor quality products, don't buy at all!!


----------



## ebittner (Apr 18, 2006)

Ebay is great buy watch for the shipping. If you look hard you can find a person that is not trying to rip people off on shipping but it take time.


----------



## stirls (Apr 24, 2006)

ditchweed said:


> I went on ebay to see the prices of some golf clubs. The golf clubs are at a cheap price, but to get the item shipped you have to pay an arm and a leg for. I've seen some companies that will pay the shipping. You pay a couple bucks more, but it makes up for the free-shipping. I guess just watch what you buy, and search around to amke sure you can't find it anywhere else at a cheaper price.


eBay can be a great place to find clubs and golf gear but definatley watch out for the shipping - this is where many eBayers make the most of their profit. Look around and compare before you buy!


----------



## sparky (Apr 24, 2006)

I got lucky when I bought my clubs on ebay - the person I bought them off lived just 4 miles away so I went and picked them up instead of paying shipping. Got quite a bargain  The clubs are nothing special but I paid £36 for them


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

just make sure that when you *do* get a good deal and are happy that you leave positive feedback to thank the seller and signal to other potential buyers that this guy/gal's a good seller!


----------



## jbiasi (May 1, 2006)

Yes, ebay can be great, but make sure you read everything thoroughly, including shipping charges, payment methods, etc. Some people have gotten burned by bidding on things like the box that an item came in (rather than the item itself), so definitely read carefully.


----------

